# Which verses can Naruto solo?



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Are there any?

Current list:
Kenshinverse
Twatlightverse (exception by reasons of sucking hard)
Fern-Gullyverse
Vagabondverse 
Vinland Sagaverse
Samurai Champlooverse
Nurse Jackieverse


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stop suggesting verses with in a post-1800s setting, guns > Naruto.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Counting named Characters only:
Prince of Tennis
Hikaru No go

The entire verse:
Rurouni Kenshin

can't think of that many


----------



## Blue (Jul 22, 2009)

With Kage bunshin and enough patience, sure, a bunch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Counting named Characters only:
> Prince of Tennis
> Hikaru No go
> 
> ...



Nobody can beat the Tezuka zone!


----------



## Monzaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

Avatar comes to mind.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 22, 2009)

Johnny bravo, Johnny quest, Tom and jerry, etc


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Johnny bravo, Johnny quest, Tom and jerry, etc



They're not beating the Bravo and Tom & Jerry verse, they've got Toonforce on their sides.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 22, 2009)

*A bug's life. *


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom & Jerry has some insane toonforce. He is not beating them.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

Current Nartuo would most likely solo these from what I have seen:

FMA (Maybe)
Banjo-Kazooie
Nadia The Secret of Blue Water
Samurai 7
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought Kenshin has better than that. Sad.

FMA has guns, he ain't soloing FMA.

No toonforce verses either. 



> can't think of that many



lol yeah

Seeing as how Tezuka caused the dinosaurs to become extinct, he could probably solo Narutoverse


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Batman Animated verse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Batman with prep > Naruto, anywhere, no?

Either way, Batman: TAS has guns and all modern military facilities. Nope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Batman Animated verse.



which Batman animated verse, one of them is in the same continuity of JLU.

also Gun law.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> which Batman animated verse, one of them is in the same continuity of JLU.
> 
> also Gun law.



No. The cool one with Batman, Robin and Bat-Girl. The one that got cancelled for Brave and the Bold


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Current Nartuo would most likely solo these from what I have seen:
> 
> FMA (Maybe)
> Banjo-Kazooie
> ...



FMA could rape Naruto

Mustang would make Naruto's eyes evaporate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No. The cool one with Batman, Robin and Bat-Girl. The one that got cancelled for Brave and the Bold



Brave and the Bold's win though.

The Batman has guns, and Superman.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2009)

There are three Batman Animated verses that I'm aware of. 2 of them could easily beat Narutoverse.

Batman the Animated Series would win and Batman: the Brave and the Bold would win.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Brave and the Bold's win though.
> 
> The Batman has guns, and Superman.



Animated Superman is Garbage though. Sage Mode and the Peins would be a good fight for him.
Batman doesn't use guns.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Animated Superman is Garbage though. Sage Mode and the Peins would be a good fight for him.
> Batman doesn't use guns.



No but the police do, and what about that Tank of his in the Dark Knight Returns episode.

Also there's Green Lantern and the aliens to contend with.

In short Naruto's not soloing any animated Batmanverse.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

> FMA could rape Naruto
> 
> Mustang would make Naruto's eyes evaporate.



Good point and he can solo FMA unless turns into the Nine Tail Fox but I don't see him soloing it since they have army base (Which I totaly forgot about). 

He might solo video game verses like Sypro, Crash, and Bomberman (Not Bomberman Zero).


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 22, 2009)

He's definitely not beating Prince of Tennis. They have big-bang moves, Yukimura can steal his senses, Tezuka Zone. lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Naruto doesn't solo anything with guns or military tech beyond the 1800s, just to rule FMA and the lot out.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Naruto solos the Underworld verse


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Naruto solos the Underworld verse



Guns.
10char


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Really? Vampires and Werewolves? Hmmm, must be pretty weak.

Besides, it has guns.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Can DS stomp the narutoverse?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Good point and he can solo FMA unless turns into the Nine Tail Fox but I don't see him soloing it since they have army base (Which I totaly forgot about).
> 
> He might solo video game verses like Sypro, Crash, and Bomberman (Not Bomberman Zero).



Give Roy a philosophers stone, The nine tailed Fox's body will feed a small country for a day or two.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Guns.
> 10char



Naruto can dodge bullets easily.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Can DS stomp the narutoverse?



Lol, DS in a coma would do it with no effort.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Give Roy a philosophers stone, The nine tailed Fox's body will feed a small country for a day or two.



Flattens mountains and raises tsunami's.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Naruto can dodge bullets easily.



LURK MOAR 10char


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Lol, DS in a coma would do it with no effort.




no,Naruto verse have hopes against him when he is in coma state


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Flattens mountains and raises tsunami's.



Kimblee cityblock busts by clapping.

and how would the Nine tailed fox handle roy making its bloodboil?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Nine tailed Fox is made of charkra, it doesn't have blood.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Nine tailed Fox is made of charkra, it doesn't have blood.



Father makes a diamond dome around the nine tailed fox.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

What about Final Fight and Eyeshield 21? He would solo DBE and Guilty Gear (Or what from what I seen)? I was going to mention South Park but they have God and Satan on their side.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Father makes a diamond dome around the nine tailed fox.



Nine Tailed fox find's the imperfection in the diamond and shatters it. It's immortal so it has all the time in the world.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Nine Tailed fox find's the imperfection in the diamond and shatters it.



you have never read Full Metal Alchemist.. have you.....


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> you have never read Full Metal Alchemist.. have you.....



I read it monthly thank you very much. It's a great manga way beeter than most out now.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I read it monthly thank you very much. It's a great manga way beeter than most out now.



Then you should know Father's alchemy should easily be able to imprison the nine tailed fox.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 22, 2009)

Onepieceverse


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Then you should know Father's alchemy should easily be able to imprison the nine tailed fox.



No not really. A being that flattens mountains and raise tsunami's on a whim? Do you know how big mountains are? or how much destruction tsunami's cause?
Chibaku Tensie> anything Father has shown, using his own power and the 8 Tails broke out of it.
Don't mention the transmutation cirlce that destroyed Xerxes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Onepieceverse



The  tells me your joking, which I hope you are.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

What about the Spongebob-verse?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No not really. A being that flattens mountains and raise tsunami's on a whim? Do you know how big mountains are? or how much destruction tsunami's cause?
> Chibaku Tensie> anything Father has shown, using his own power and the 8 Tails broke out of it.



All the Armestis alchemy in FMA is Fathers Alchemy. They are all drawing power from him. plus tailed beasts can be knocked but by explosions.

also mountian of diamond>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mountain of stone.



Hellspawn28 said:


> What about the Spongebob-verse?



Magic eraser solos


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about the Spongebob-verse?



Hell no, Spongebob himself has come back from being ground into dust, there's nothing Naruto can do that's going to kill him, and that's even before things like Neptune or Doodlebob & Magic Pencil get thrown into the mix.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Final Fight and Eyeshield 21? He would solo DBE and Guilty Gear (Or what from what I seen)? I was going to mention South Park but they have God and Satan on their side.



Guilty Gear... not a chance.



Hellspawn28 said:


> What about the Spongebob-verse?


Toonforce.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> They're not beating the Bravo and Tom & Jerry verse, they've got Toonforce on their sides.



Tom in one episode Tom & Jerry was able to tank a nuke (I think it was episode where tom was hearing some weird guy on the raido or something. It been ages since I watch those shows).


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> All the Armestis alchemy in FMA is Fathers Alchemy. They are all drawing power from him. plus tailed beasts can be knocked but by explosions.
> 
> also mountian of diamond>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mountain of stone.
> 
> ...



When has father made a mountain of diamond?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Onepieceverse




 Nice joke.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Tom in one episode Tom & Jerry was able to tank a nuke (I think it was episode where tom was hearing some weird guy on the raido or something. It been ages since I watch those shows).



Jerry's cousin was the 1st user of Gear 3rd.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Bleachverse


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Tom in one episode Tom & Jerry was able to tank a nuke (I think it was episode where tom was hearing some weird guy on the raido or something. It been ages since I watch those shows).



I remember that episode, it was less a nuke, and more of a Mouse who was also a bomb, who would explode if it got hit to hard.

I don't remember what it was called though.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I remember that episode, it was less a nuke, and more of a Mouse who was also a bomb, who would explode if it got hit to hard.
> 
> I don't remember what it was called though.



Are you talking about the one when they were in space? And the bomb sent them back into the stone age?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Are you talking about the one when they were in space? And the bomb sent them back into the stone age?



No it was a different episode, when the mouse (Not Jerry, though he did pretend to be the mouse earlier to mess with Tom) blew up the house, when Tom hit him, because the radio said the white mouse wasn't actually dangerous.

It's the episode where Tom goes "Don't you believe it" at the end.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 22, 2009)

I say Avatar verse in KN8.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

He might able to solo LOTR if you take away the top tiers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> He might able to solo LOTR if you take away the top tiers.



For him to beat LOTR, you'd have to take away the Maiar, the Valar, Morgoth, Illuvator, and the Army of the Dead, that's alot of people.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

-Twilight verse
-Kenshin
-Sesame street


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Wouldn't some of Twilight mindfuck him?


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Wouldn't some of Twilight mindfuck him?



That's assuming they find the real Naruto.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2009)

Twilight would beat Narutoverse if it where verse vs. verse. Twilight takes place in a modern world. They could just annihilate everything with Nuclear weapons and guns.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Twilight would be Narutoverse if it where verse vs. verse. Twilight takes place in a modern world. They could just annihilate everything with Nuclear weapons and guns.



Pretty sure the OP intended just vampires in this case otherwise it will be the Modern world as the victory not actual twilightverse because they need the help.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Twilight would be Narutoverse if it where verse vs. verse. Twilight takes place in a modern world. They could just annihilate everything with Nuclear weapons and guns.



By this logic they can't even solo Slice of Life anime like Honey and Clover even though the cast are just regular humans who 19-20's. We only use named characters with feats.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm just saying, if we take a verse vs. verse approach, anything that has technology approaching what we had 100 years ago would be at a significant advantage over Narutoverse.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2009)

Twilight has haxx they can use, but it would only be useful against base Naruto and his clones would make it difficult to actually use it properly. Sage Mode would beat Twilight, it boosts his speed up to supersonic speeds and he has beastly strength (Shown by him tossing the rhino summon). Kyubbi Naruto would murder all of the failpires pretty handily, city-block busting and superior speed.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Jul 22, 2009)

Animal Planet for sure  . The way Naruto manhandle those giant snake and rhino he should have no problem there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Pretty sure the OP intended just vampires in this case otherwise it will be the Modern world as the victory not actual twilightverse because they need the help.



I want to play down Naruto as much as possible, which makes everything within the verses, not just the pertinent characters. Hence:



> Naruto doesn't solo anything with guns or military tech beyond the 1800s, just to rule FMA and the lot out.



But I'll waive that for Twatlight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

Batman Begins verse?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo verse


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Batman Anime verse.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 22, 2009)

dora the explorerverse
bob the builderverse
sesame streetverse
arthur the ardvarkverse
teletubbiesverse
barneyverse
blue's cluesverse
muppetsverse


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

^hahaha, this


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> *dora the explorerverse*
> bob the builderverse
> sesame streetverse
> arthur the ardvarkverse
> ...



Bolded he can't beat, Dora because of the stars, Barney because he's a reality warper, and the tubbies because Naruto would have to kill the sun.

Strange i'm having deja vu.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Muppets have Mrs. Piggy. He can't win.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 22, 2009)

Monzaemon said:
			
		

> Avatar comes to mind.



Considering they have a semi-modern army (Comparable to 1930's without radio or mass communication), I doubt he could take it. Also blood-bending would put an end to him.


			
				Omega Level said:
			
		

> Naruto can dodge bullets easily.





I was going to say Queen's Blade, but they have a char that can insta-petrify upon looking at you, so never mind about that. Mabee Love-Love series? Anything with guns is out though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Batman Begins verse?



Guns. Nope.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

He would solo the FernGully-verse =p.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

Pfft. Hexxus solos.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

All of the characters in the movie (or sequel, I never knew a sequel exist until now) where like small animal size and he might just smash them all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> All of the characters in the movie (or sequel, I never knew a sequel exist until now) where like small animal size and he might just smash them all.



Hexxus If i remember correctly was bigger than some trees, and was like Pollution incarnate.

lol he'd the worst possible person for Captain Planet to go up against.

But seriously Naruto could beat Fern Gully if he played it smart.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Eastendersverse.



Which is what exactly?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 22, 2009)

My god you guys are really scraping the bottom of the barrel to find an answer aren't you?


----------



## Gig (Jul 22, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Which is what exactly?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_EZH1DwVc8[/YOUTUBE]



A British soap opera  



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> My god you guys are really scraping the bottom of the barrel to find an answer aren't you?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2009)

Vagabond
Vinland Saga


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

Jurassic Park
A walk to remember
Meg: a novel of Deep terror
Calvin And Hobbes
Spider-man the movie


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2009)

Named Characters Only:
Harry Potter


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously though, why can't Naruto characters bullet dodge or do some uber aimdodging. They're over supersonic anyway, right?

I'm sure they could solo a verse that consists of some gangsters with guns and a standard hollywood action hero for example.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2009)

FinalFantasy1-verse?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> FinalFantasy1-verse?



There is a god who can create time loops. This one is out of the question,

-Hamlet(Naruto can rape good literature)
-Romeo and Juliet(see above)


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Seriously though, why can't Naruto characters bullet dodge or do some uber aimdodging. They're over supersonic anyway, right?
> 
> I'm sure they could solo a verse that consists of some gangsters with guns and a standard hollywood action hero for example.



To many guns. Supersonic people are not going to dodge multiple people shooting at them.


----------



## Gig (Jul 22, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There is a god who can create time loops. This one is out of the question,
> 
> -Hamlet(Naruto can rape good literature)
> *-Romeo and Juliet(see above)*



Are you Joking Lord capulet has a Shotgun and Tibolt duel wields Desert Eagles in Romeo and Juliet (1996) Naruto has no chance at all


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

What about King of The Hill-verse?



> Jurassic Park



They have a army base and I'm going to say no on that one.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 22, 2009)

He could solo the Island.
Could he solo Cowboy bebop or Samurai Champloo?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Phil and Grant beat up Naruto.


----------



## Gig (Jul 22, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He could solo the Island.
> Could he solo *Cowboy bebop* or Samurai Champloo?



No since he has no way to get from one colony to another and he has no defences against the Eco terrorist?s virus which turns you into a Chimpanzee


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop has too many advance weapons to stop Naruto. He should able to solo  Samurai Champloo though.


----------



## busterbob143 (Jul 23, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Twilightverse



AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Counting named Characters only:
> Prince of Tennis
> Hikaru No go
> 
> ...


You do know that the Prince of Tennis verse is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar faster than the Narutoverse right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> You do know that the Prince of Tennis verse is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar faster than the Narutoverse right?



They also galaxy bust, and have their own version of SSJ


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm suprise that no one mention 300 since their all just peak humans and Nartuo might have a good chance against them all.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 23, 2009)

Our verse, before we invented guns.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 23, 2009)

Onepieceverse (seriously)


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 23, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Onepieceverse (seriously)



are you retarded, or are you uncapable of posting a serious post?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 23, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> *why i am a retard , i need my mom.. *why are u posting a serious post?



fixed for ya


----------



## Ulti (Jul 23, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Jurassic Park
> A walk to remember
> Meg: a novel of Deep terror
> *Calvin And Hobbes*
> Spider-man the movie



Spaceman Spiff solos


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 23, 2009)

Desert punk 
Air gear
Eiken


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Desert punk
> *Air gear*
> Eiken



Not likely, Air Gear has people who can time stop and their AT's will rip through Naruto's skin like butter.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 23, 2009)

Naruto could actuality take down our world under the right conditions, it's completely dependent on the battlefield.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2009)

I dunno time stop is just a speedblitz manuver, and Naruto is like what Mach6 in SM, I doubt that their that fast.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I dunno time stop is just a speedblitz manuver, and Naruto is like what Mach6 in SM, I doubt that their that fast.



The thing is even if that speed calc is somehow correct there is more than one person who can time stop. Aeon Clock is one and so is Kazu (although his isn't of equal level). So while Naruto goes for Kazu Aeon will use time stop and vice versa. We also have people like Ikki who can seemingly glide in mid air for long amounts of time, Ringo who can cut people up with her thorns, Spitfire who can burn people, Nike is strong enough to rip a propeller off a helicopter. Ikki has a punch of 200KG or more if I recall (going from his match with teary eyes). Agito is also pretty mean himself. Naruto won't be able to take this.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 23, 2009)

A said:


> Naruto could actuality take down our world under the right conditions, it's completely dependent on the battlefield.



I assume ''All humans commited suicide'' is one of the conditions?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 23, 2009)

A said:


> Naruto could actuality take down our world under *the right conditions*, it's completely dependent on the battlefield.



lol, even if we did absolutely nothing to stop him, Naruto would die from old age. 

Unless you mean like the one where he has every single fictional power in existance.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Desert punk
> Air gear
> Eiken




Ikki or Kazu can beat the hell of them


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Cowboy Bebop has too many advance weapons to stop Naruto. He should able to solo  Samurai Champloo though.



Guns. No soloing for Naruto.

Also: LMAO EASTENDERS


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm trying to think of a really shitty verse that has no power whatsoever...


How about Driver2gameverse? All it has are cars that take damage from touching things, and the only person who can get out of them is a really pixelated guy with pipe cleaners for legs. I think the infinite psychotic police pursuit cars would solo Naruto if they were were in Survival mode though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Bob the Builder?
Postman Pat?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jul 23, 2009)

What about Kenshinverse ?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Could he beat the Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

lol no

Sonic could solo the Narutoverse, no?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Could he beat the Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog?



Any version of Sonic could beat him, via speedblitz and buzzsaw spin through him.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 23, 2009)

there's a couple
Avatarverse
Twilightverse
Kenshinverse


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

All been said.

Maybe I should make a list in the OP...

And also not Twilightverse. Current military technology, meaning guns. Guns > narutoverse.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't recall Twilight having a military in their universe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I don't recall Twilight having a military in their universe.



It's the same as ours, just with Vampires and werewolves.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

It's set in the 2000s.

I've added it anyway despite his not being able to solo it 'cause Twilight sucks.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hamtaroverse. Lol saying he solo FMA verse when greed and wrath could destroy naruto verse by themselves.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Are there any?
> 
> Current list:
> Kenshinverse
> ...



This list is pathetic. Off the top of my head I can easily name at least 15 shounen manga's that Naruto could  solo. Using other types of manga's, the list only gets that much longer. Honestly, you should think of expanding your manga reading if you can't even name 4 or 5. 

For movies, there are thousands if not hundreds of thousands of "normal Movies" or Peak-human filled movies. Ex: Almost every hong kong kung fu movie. 

Comics generally have overpowered characters in some form, but I can think of one verse that is very restrictive.

Novels= Again, it's not hard to name a bunch. In this case, they would not necessarily be action oreinted.

Plays. Literature. Video games. --- Again, if you put some thought into it and have  played a decent number of games (many from the nintendo era), you should be able to think of a bunch.. 

---
If peopel are going to post in these kind of threads, put in some effort!

 As to the list thus far, Kenshin-verse could arguably defeat Naruto if he's banned from Sage Mode or Kyuubi 3 and higher. KV has speed and attack-power. So, if they can team-up on Naruto and Enishi brings in enough prep-items+armies, they could win. 

As to Twightlight, I still haven't read a page of it and don't really know what it is. But I have a female frined who is an avid fan. She has told me that in the novels, at a certain point, the vamps are quite durable. One example being that even they (whom are upwards of class 5 strength) cannot stick knives or wtv through each others skin. Also, apparently bullets cannot break their skin either+some of them have abilities like pre-cog or mind based stuff. That sounds like enough to defeat Naruto, if he doesn't go Kyuubi.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

In the interests of fairness, a "universe" should only include the entirety of the prominent/named characters for the purpose of the battle.

Otherwise any universe (including Naruto) includes billions of unknown characters and random people.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 23, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As to Twightlight, I still haven't read a page of it and don't really know what it is. But I have a female frined who is an avid fan. She has told me that in the novels, at a certain point, the vamps are quite durable. One example being that even they (whom are upwards of class 5 strength) cannot stick knives or wtv through each others skin. Also, apparently bullets cannot break their skin either+some of them have abilities like pre-cog or mind based stuff. That sounds like enough to defeat Naruto, if he doesn't go Kyuubi.



That could be dangerous for regular Naruto, but Sage Mode Naruto would rip the sparkly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a new asshole easily. Sage mode Naruto is supersonic, is way above class 5, and has building buster durability. Sage mode is what makes the difference when it comes to Naruto.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 23, 2009)

Samurai Champloo. the strongest ability they have is Hakei, but Naruto could just regen from that.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Samurai 7 Verse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Added Samurai Champloo (though it pains me) and Samurai 7.

And the interest of fairness can go fuck itself, every single thing in a universe is being used, not just the named cast.

Plus, I'm not accepting you randomly naming slice-of-life mangas or something, they have to series that have been or have the potential to be used in the OBD. So, fighting/adventure mangas.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

EDIT: Already answered.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

You postwhore 

Also, added a guideline to the OP.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Narutoverse



No. 10char limit


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 23, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> Avatar comes to mind.



No.  If SM Naruto vs. AS Aang is at the very least debatable, Naruto's not soloing.  Especially not if Sozin's Comet is active.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No. 10char limit



Lol at Sig.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Added Samurai Champloo (though it pains me) and Samurai 7.
> 
> And the interest of fairness can go fuck itself, every single thing in a universe is being used, not just the named cast.
> 
> Plus, I'm not accepting you randomly naming slice-of-life mangas or something, they have to series that have been or have the potential to be used in the OBD. So, fighting/adventure mangas.



Didn't the Samurai 7verse have a LOT of giant robots? Crappy giant robots, but giant robots none the less.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

Nurse Jackie Verse
Weeds verse
Queer as Folk verse

Wait, scratch those last two, they both have guns


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Didn't the Samurai 7verse have a LOT of giant robots? Crappy giant robots, but giant robots none the less.



Giant Robots that get sliced like butter to peak humans with normal durability.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

HSDKverse

or not elder has never shown full power


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

> HSDKverse



Guns. Quit suggesting mangas with modern settings...

If Samurai 7 has mechas, it must have guns/missiles and the like. Removing from the OP.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 24, 2009)

Battle Royale and possibly Ubel Blatt as well, also Zetman.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

stop saying Naruto cant dodge a bullet he is clearly fast enough to do that

if it was a joke it was better left unsaid

also a verse counts only the main characters


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2009)

But Naruto lacks the speed necessary to dodge several bullets at the same time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

^ that's it. Naruto could dodge one bullet, but he ain't dodging several from different directs, machine guns, neither is he tanking missiles, nukes and the like.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 24, 2009)

^Well, to Naruto's defense, I don't think anyone in his verse is capable of tanking missiles, nukes and the like


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

He can solo any verse that isnt worth a flying fuck.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 24, 2009)

Testrun said:


> ^Well, to Naruto's defense, I don't think anyone in his verse is capable of tanking missiles, nukes and the like



Pain _did_ tank part of KN6's blast...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Testrun said:


> ^Well, to Naruto's defense, I don't think anyone in his verse is capable of tanking missiles, nukes and the like



'Cause Naruto verse is weak.

I'm aware that I'm on the forefront of revolutionary OBD thinking, and that nobody else has figured this out, but despite how controversial my judgment here is, it's true.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 24, 2009)

The nightmare before christmas verse


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

What's the level of military tech in it?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The nightmare before christmas verse



That part of the Dinsey-verse which is the second most powerful toon force universe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Tim Burton does stuff for Disney? Huh.

If they have Toonforce, then Naruto isn't raping.

lol, such a small list of verses that Naruto can solo.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The nightmare before christmas verse



There was a santa respect thread that put him above most DBZ high tiers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The nightmare before christmas verse



No, Lock Shock and Barrell, with no restrictions would opt for blowing him with a cannon. 

There's no way Naruto's beating Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 24, 2009)

Wait are we including Jack's powers from the video games he was in? If we are Naruto can't touch him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 25, 2009)

The night berfore Chistmas had anti air guns


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Could he beat the Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog?



The 90's Sonic cartoon (The first one) had some crazy toon force powers. Eggman in the second 90's cartoon (The darker one) was a planetly threat and had some powerful weapons. 



hadomaru said:


> Jurassic Park
> Calvin And Hobbes



This scan disagrees with you.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 25, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Counting named Characters only:
> Prince of Tennis
> Hikaru No go
> 
> ...



Sorry Naruto can't solo Prince of Tennisverse QED


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Tim Burton does stuff for Disney? Huh.
> 
> If they have Toonforce, then Naruto isn't raping.
> 
> lol, such a small list of verses that Naruto can solo.



I know. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

yami555 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto would solo the Twilightverse, but I don't think Naruto could rape avatarverse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

Naruto most definitly cannot solo the Avatarverse.

Any Avatar level firebender finishes him off with omnidirection steel vaporizing fire kaiten

The only Verse so far he can take on is twil- Wait, nevermind, Charlie has a gun

good thing too, he'dd probably go gay for Eddy Kin's emotionless abuse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The nightmare before christmas verse


Not in a million years


Lucaniel said:


> What's the level of military tech in it?


Laser canons for once

And they have the mistical power of just about every scary tale fable and old mythology

Also, they're a kingdom Hearts verse.


----------



## mythic dawn (Jul 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Naruto most definitly cannot solo the Avatarverse.
> 
> Any Avatar level firebender finishes him off with omnidirection steel vaporizing fire kaiten
> 
> ...


if he has 1 that shouldint be a problem i mean hes supersonic that atleast be able to dodge it also BTW where does it state that guns pwn naruto


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Masashi Kishimoto, logic, consensus...


----------



## mythic dawn (Jul 25, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Masashi Kishimoto, logic, consensus...


some people are supersonic they should be able to beat someone with a gun also what logic are you using? when has kishi stae this how stupid are people..... no offfence


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Not just one gun, a lot of guns firing at them simultaneously from a wide range of positions. Being merely supersonic won't save them there.

You think there are verses with just a single gun? (except Discworld, I know).


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 25, 2009)

I just thought of a few, he could possibly beat Waq Waq, Pandora Hearts,MÄR, and possibly Disgaea if we only count the anime and the manga. (Game Laharl would mega-merk him on a whole new level )
Also anime FMA if he takes care of the military first before they bring out the guns and tanks. (Actually never mind, I just remembered he could only do that if he were a REAL ninja.)


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2009)

yami555 said:


> some people are supersonic they should be able to beat someone with a gun also what logic are you using? when has kishi stae this how stupid are people..... no offfence



Me and Lucaniel solved this a page or 2 back. Naruto can dodge a bullet but not hails of them from machine guns and shit.


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

He can beat UFC but never be as badass as them.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2009)

Could he solo WWE?  Probably not, Triple H is a reality warper .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

Naruto cannot solo no one with a hammer that manly


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

yami555 said:


> if he has 1 that shouldint be a problem i mean hes supersonic that atleast be able to dodge it also BTW where does it state that guns pwn naruto



You never heard of the Gun law?

Lurk moar


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

He hasn't heard of the Gun Law? Then he must die!!!!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Naruto cannot solo no one with a hammer that manly







Banhammer said:


> You never heard of the Gun law?
> 
> Lurk moar



 Yes lurk moar indeed



Phanteros said:


> He hasn't heard of the Gun Law? Then he must die!!!!



Go easy on him


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm actually fairly impressed that he even had the brainpower to make the connection instead of dumbly going along with "Guns > Narutoverse".

Not enough to think the whole thing through, but it's something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

I was gonna say that anime about japanese bakers, but then I remembered the typical shoen kid can make bread so good it can kill with the scent alone


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Yakitate!! Japan?

Modern military tech.


----------



## mythic dawn (Jul 25, 2009)

whats the gun law? also aint naruto also I made a twlightverse vs narutoverse and people were saying deva path with only basic  shrina tensei solos also next thread what can twlightverse beat the answer jackshit


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

yami555 said:


> whats the gun law? also aint naruto also I made a twlightverse vs narutoverse and people were saying deva path with only basic  shrina tensei solos also next thread what can twlightverse beat the answer jackshit



They got modern technology so they might beat Naruto.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> They got modern technology so they might beat Naruto.



No they will beat Naruto, Kishi even said so in an interview if I believe, that if guns were introduced, all the characters would be dead.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 25, 2009)

Someone asked him "Do you have any rules about what is definitely not allowed to be drawn in the "Naruto" world?" in an interview, and what he actually says is this...

"Firstly, projectile weapons such as guns aren't allowed. (The one exception 
is Inari's bowgun.) Guns aren't suited to ninja. Gunpowder is used in the anime, 
though I don't think it should be there. And, vehicles such as aeroplanes are 
not allowed. I try to restrain technology that can be used for war... For 
example, if missiles were in it, it'd be the end. (laughs)"


He never makes mention of ninja being unable to dodge bullets, only that the military would end the verse. 

This obviously means the military > Naruto, but it does not mean a gun/guns > Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have guns, you probably mass-produce guns. If you mass-produce guns, the Narutoverse is fucked.

If you mass-produce guns, you can use explosives. The line of technogical advancement leads to missiles, though personally I feel traditional artillery would kill the Narutoverse fine.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> No they will beat Naruto, Kishi even said so in an interview if I believe, that if guns were introduced, all the characters would be dead.



No it didn't it said kunai would be obsolete.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 25, 2009)

Sure, for the purposes of this thread where he has to solo a whole verse, he'll get murdered in moments. I'm sure Naruto could take care of a small gang of people with guns if he knew what guns were though. Action movie characters who aren't even peak human do it all the time after all just using constant movement, cover, and aimdodging.


Naruto with a week's prep versus five gangsters with pistols in the Matrix lobby, he could win. Maybe. Perhaps.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

What about Friday the 13th and Princess Mononoke verses?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Friday the 13th and Princess Mononoke verses?



Doesn't Princess Mononoke have gods? Also the version of Friday the 13th would matter, he could take Mama Vorhees and Jason when he's still actually human, but anything beyond say Jason Takes Manhattan he'd get raped by. Jason X is out of the question.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 26, 2009)

yami555 said:


> if he has 1 that shouldint be a problem i mean hes supersonic that atleast be able to dodge it also BTW where does it state that guns pwn naruto





yami555 said:


> some people are supersonic they should be able to beat someone with a gun also what logic are you using? when has kishi stae this how stupid are people..... no offfence





yami555 said:


> whats the gun law? also aint naruto also I made a twlightverse vs narutoverse and people were saying deva path with only basic  shrina tensei solos also next thread what can twlightverse beat the answer jackshit



Note that no threads involving Twilight are actually taken seriously.
In the entire OBD, we have One, maybe Two people who have actually read the series.

Azure Flame Kite if I remember correctly.

But taking into consideration Twilight takes place on a modern planet Earth, the military presence in it drops a Nuclear Warhead on Naruto.



KingOfShippers said:


> Doesn't Princess Mononoke have gods? Also the version of Friday the 13th would matter, he could take Mama Vorhees and Jason when he's still actually human, but anything beyond say Jason Takes Manhattan he'd get raped by. Jason X is out of the question.



Yes, Princess Mononoke has Gods.
A LOT of Gods.

And some kind of Evil thing that spread like a big wave and decayed everything it touched.


----------

